

10 weeks of Node.js after 10 years of PHP - rbanffy
https://medium.com/unexpected-token/10-weeks-of-node-js-after-10-years-of-php-a352042c0c11

======
dozzie
Another brogrammer who thinks programming in two languages of the same
paradigm is difficult.

